# My GSD gave me a concussion...



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

So, my 2 year old female GSD (90 pounds), adores bubbles. She acts like such a puppy when she sees them, and scampers around like a maniac. 

Last week, I went to blow some bubbles for her, and she got a little too excited. She ended up head-butting me right near my nose. I can not believe she didn't break it! The next day, I knew something was absolutely not right, and went to the ER. Sure enough, I was diagnosed with a concussion. Every time I was asked what happened, I began the story with, "It was NOT her fault..." ha!

Thankfully I am feeling much better now. And I swear that the poor baby feels guilty.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Glad you are feeling better .....they sure have hard heads ....


SuperG


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh dear, I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

I am feeling much better, thanks.  And she does have a skull like concrete... LOL


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I've gotten a knocks from my dogs, but never a concussion, hope you heal quickly and ya might think about getting a helmet, lol


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Awww what a funny story! Hope you feel better soon, and I know the excitement of bubbles. I stop when he gets too excited lol


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

The joy of living with dogs lol. One of my clients has a gsd female, she was probably around 2 years old at the time, and she tripped her owner with the long line and gave him a concussion, he wasn't allowed to drive for two weeks and therefore could not go to work. The things they do, but we still love them


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ouch! I feel you pain. Literally. I was bending over to get into a drawer and my pup slid under me and jumped up on the bed with a direct hit of his head to my nose. Blood everywhere. I'm pretty sure he did crack it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ouch! Nose bumps are so painful.
I was training last night and my elbow connected with Karlos noggin. It hurt both of us, it was a hard hit. I hope he doesn't have a concussion!
I need to get some bubbles, I'll be very careful when blowing!


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko has hit me with his head before, and it hurt (not as much as when he hit me in the face with his paw) but my pit mix has given me black eyes from leaping into my lap and headbutting me when she gets the zoomies.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

The only way I've been able to avoid the leaping connections like that is having Woolf in a down. Otherwise, as soon as I lift the bubble wand, up he comes. 

The one thing that literally scares the crap out of me is the bubbles that he misses. They float up and he does the straight leap up for them. Between the height he gets to with the jump, and the possible injury/tears that can happen; I'm doing this silly dance and blowing more bubbles to get his attention from the high floater.

The things we do for these dogs LOL


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I could feel that, thanks. I hope you are feeling ok soon. 

I have a few stories that are similar. One was Whitney. I had designed these dog shelters that are about 8' long and 4' wide that offer shade and enclose their dog house in the winter time, and give them a resting area so they do not have to lie on concrete. Anyway, they are tall enough so that a dog house can be slid into them. And yet they are short enough that the dogs can easily leap up on top of them. Which they do. 

I was in there one day, and I reached down to pick up her ball, just as she decided to leap up onto her shelter. Our foreheads collided. I do not know the mph in that collision, but my legs went weak and I had instant nausea. Whitney wouldn't eat for a couple of days, but otherwise was fine.

Another incident was Milla. All I remember is that we collided so hard that Milla's blood vessels in her eyes broke. I took her to the vet, and and the vet kept looking at me, because she said dog heads are usually a lot tougher than human heads. I guess I am pretty hard headed. LOL!

The trip on my to the pup's crate that I was carrying to the car, that busted up my lip and jaw, made me feel the worse I think though. I probably should have gotten checked out on all of these, but I just figure there isn't much they can do for it anyway. The jaw isn't broken, but it gives me a little more understanding for the boxers who are dropped by a good hit to the jaw.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Glad you're doing okay. 
Annie ran into me one day while playing outside and cracked my shin, ouch. Dangerous breed.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Twyla said:


> The only way I've been able to avoid the leaping connections like that is having Woolf in a down. Otherwise, as soon as I lift the bubble wand, up he comes.
> 
> The one thing that literally scares the crap out of me is the bubbles that he misses. They float up and he does the straight leap up for them. Between the height he gets to with the jump, and the possible injury/tears that can happen; I'm doing this silly dance and blowing more bubbles to get his attention from the high floater.
> 
> The things we do for these dogs LOL


This! Terrifies me too, especially when he comes down in a twist. I put the bubbles up for the day when that first leap happens. He doesn't mind, we play fetch instead.


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

Twyla said:


> The only way I've been able to avoid the leaping connections like that is having Woolf in a down. Otherwise, as soon as I lift the bubble wand, up he comes.
> 
> The one thing that literally scares the crap out of me is the bubbles that he misses. They float up and he does the straight leap up for them. Between the height he gets to with the jump, and the possible injury/tears that can happen; I'm doing this silly dance and blowing more bubbles to get his attention from the high floater.
> 
> The things we do for these dogs LOL


 
Mia does the same crazy leap for the high bubbles! She makes me so nervous, because she has already had surgery on one hip. We are taking an extended break from bubbles. For everyone's safety! ha! She loves playing with her tennis ball just as much. 

Thanks for all the replies. It's good to know that I'm not the only one to get banged up by a doggie.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Tina D. said:


> Mia does the same crazy leap for the high bubbles! She makes me so nervous, because she has already had surgery on one hip. We are taking an extended break from bubbles. For everyone's safety! ha! She loves playing with her tennis ball just as much.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. It's good to know that I'm not the only one to get banged up by a doggie.


Once I realized how he would jump, this gave me yet another way to work on a fast redirecting of focus to me. Fast refocus on me - MORE BUBBLES!! LOL

Just a suggestion - find other balls besides tennis balls to play with. 2 reasons - first one is once a dog reaches a certain size; tennis balls can become lodged in their throat. Some dogs have been lost to this. 2nd reason is the cover on tennis balls can act like sand paper and wear the teeth down. JW has a ball - about softball size, that has survived a couple of years with Woolf.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Ouch! Sounds about right. It's a wonder we don't all have broken noses and broken teeth. Dog skull to human knee feels pretty bad too. They are worth it, though. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Two days ago, Rudy and I were both going for the stick at the same instant: his snout collided with my thumb. My thumb was dislocated, he never even blinked. Makes you wonder why I worry about him feeling pain....he knocks that lunkhead into furniture and doors and never even stops...I'd be crying like a baby!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ive taken a few blows to head. Im laying on my back and she barely feels it


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

Twyla said:


> Once I realized how he would jump, this gave me yet another way to work on a fast redirecting of focus to me. Fast refocus on me - MORE BUBBLES!! LOL
> 
> Just a suggestion - find other balls besides tennis balls to play with. 2 reasons - first one is once a dog reaches a certain size; tennis balls can become lodged in their throat. Some dogs have been lost to this. 2nd reason is the cover on tennis balls can act like sand paper and wear the teeth down. JW has a ball - about softball size, that has survived a couple of years with Woolf.


Good idea. She does tend to "eat" the tennis balls. Do you know which model of ball you have? She needs a really tough one. Thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've had a broken tooth and stitches (separate incidents) thanks to my dogs, and my puppy tore tendons in my friend's knee (she is doing PT and hoping to avoid surgery) but never a concussion, ouch!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Tina D. said:


> Good idea. She does tend to "eat" the tennis balls. Do you know which model of ball you have? She needs a really tough one. Thanks!


JW Pet iSqueak Ball Dog Toy | Toys | PetSmart


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I almost bought that ball today for Carly, but she got a new jolly ball instead. Maybe next time!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

Great, I'll get one. Thanks!


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

Last night, Mia was hunting a large black ant on the kitchen floor. She was swatting at it, and trying to grab it in her teeth. But, she just couldn't get herself flat enough to do what she wanted. My husband and I were watching her, laughing. Finally, she paused and stared at it for a few seconds. Next thing we knew, she literally did a dive-bomb onto the ant, headfirst! Then she wriggled around on top of it. She succeeded in smooshing it. 

It was absolutely hilarious! I said, "Well, after what she did to me, she knows that she can use that noggin..." LOL


----------

